# The Screaming Tree



## Brouin

Took this a few days ago. I am really feeling it!  What do you all think?


----------



## Trever1t

it's somewhat interesting.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto

Interesting tree, what did you shoot it with?
I feel the composition could be a little better, consider not placing your subject directly in the center, and explore different angles. 
I don't know exactly how you took this, but it has the feel as if you saw the tree, picked up your camera, and snapped a picture. I'm by no means trying to criticize or put down your work, just kindly suggesting my views


----------



## Brouin

Its all good. 

Used my Trusty Nikon D70 on a tripod at 6:30 in the morning.  Used flashlights to highlight the tree and bulb shutter speed.  I was maybe 30 second exposure.  I was actually down in the creek bed.  I was shooting more upwards then it looks.  I choose more of a static placement on the page due to the roots and the curve of the tree.  This was a really fun shoot!


----------



## michaeljamesphoto

Sounds like it was! 
The roots and tree together do have a nice shape, but I don't feel you need all of them in your frame. Some of the most useful advice my photo teachers have given me is: "don't try to tell the whole story." You don't need to include every element, and in some cases doing so can land you with a boring photograph (this one is not boring, no worries). When you leave a little more to the wonder of the viewer, they are likely to be much more interested in your photograph and spend more time viewing it, trying to fill in the blanks.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1

At first glance I dont like the composition, but the more I look at it the more I like it. The tree does have a nice shape, good shot


----------



## michaeljamesphoto

If I were you I'd go back and reshoot, focusing more on the "screaming" part of the tree. Try filling your frame with just that portion of the tree, including some of the roots as context, and try using the "rule of thirds." Could make this shot a lot more powerful =]


----------



## KenC

This ^^^ or concentrate on getting more of the roots, which are pretty interesting just in themselves.


----------



## Brouin

Awesome, tons of feedback!  I will take all that in next time I'm out walking through the woods avoiding those coyotes. 

I miss this kind of feedback.  You get so board of showing people that do not know photography.  "so awesome" " best pic ever".  NO! how can I make it better??!! "its perfect bro" 

Thanks guys

Beau


----------



## bazooka

I think it's interesting to study.  It seems to me that you put thought into the composition.  I like that you used light painting to make the tree standout from the ambient-lit background, but it is not obviously done.  If hadn't said anything, I would have figured the scene was like this.

At first, I only saw the main tree.  But after about 5 or 10 seconds, the background plane really jumped out at me.  I literally didn't notice it.  Even though it's dark, it's still very detailed.  I love that the tree on the right mirrors the shape of the subject tree, and I like that the "plume" of leaves top left seem to come from the subject tree, like it's spewing a cloud.  It's an interesting composition.

I think the bright branch in the upper left is distracting and could be burned a bit.  I also think the shadows in the subject tree are a bit crushed.... a bit too contrasty, but that's just my opinion.


----------

